# Kein Zugriff auf die Festplatte mehr



## alphamaenchen (10. April 2004)

Also ich hab ein ganz dringendes Problem

Als ich meinen Pc wieder anschaltete, fand er zunächst meine (Maser) Festplatte. Die 2. (Slave) Festplatte erennt er ohne probleme. Nach einem Neustart hat er nun die Hauptfestplatte wieder erkannt als er jedoch zu dem Punkt kahm als er von der Festplatte booten sollte, machte er nicht weiter. Es kahm nur ein paar mal ein surren von der Festplatte und dann nichts mehr. 
Da ich meine Extrem wichtigen Daten unbedingt brauche habe ich nun die Festpatte als 2. an einen anderen Pc drangehängt (rihtig gejumpert usw) aber er fähr nicht einmal richtig hoch(so dass ich die daten sicher kannn)  sonder die 2. Festplatte fängt nun an zu surren, wenn er auf die Festlatte zugreifen möchte. 
Ich denke dass der Lesekopf hinüber ist aber ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus..
wenn ihr wisst wie man dies einfach beheben kann fänd ich das auserordenlich hilfreich. Wenn man dies jedoch reparieren muss, bitte einen geschätzen Preis angeben ! 
Danke schon im Vorraus

Das Alphamänchen;-)


----------



## server (10. April 2004)

Hast du schon mal ins BIOS geguckt?


----------



## alphamaenchen (10. April 2004)

ja hab ich aber was soll ich da genau finden  bootreihenfolge? oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## server (10. April 2004)

Naja, ist die Festplatte im BIOS aufgelistet, also erkennt das BIOS, dass da eine Platte ist?


----------



## alphamaenchen (10. April 2004)

das bios sagt dass da keine platte ist (da steh also : none)


----------



## Birdee (10. April 2004)

Lies dir mal die Beiträge hier aus dem Forum Festplatte zerschossen  durch und versuche, ob Du mit Knoppix noch auf die Daten zugreifen kannst. Falls alles nichts mehr hilft: Die Fa. Crash PC Service bieten eine kostenlose Diagnose der FP an bzw. was eine Wiederherstellung kosten würde. 

VG // Sabine


----------



## server (10. April 2004)

Also wenn da none steht, dann brauchst dus gar nicht mehr zu versuchen.
Denn wenn das BIOS die Platte nicht erkennt, könne nKnoppix (ist übrigens eine von CD bootbare Linuxversion) und Windows die Platte nicht erkennen.

Kontrollier doch mal, ob der IDE Stecker richtig angeschlossen ist, und zwar rotes Kabel an Markierung am Mainboard und rotes Kabel zu rotem Kabel Stromanschluss zeigend auf der Festplatte.


----------



## alphamaenchen (10. April 2004)

danke aber darauf  hab ich schon beim einbau geachtet,  aber es geht trotzdem  nicht


----------



## steff aka sId (10. April 2004)

hast du das Bios mal von noe auf auto gestellt. Normal ist es doch so wenn da none steht der nicht mal versucht ne Platte zu finden. D.h. wenn er nicht versucht was zu finden kann er auch nichts finden  . Nur so ein gedanke weiß ja net ob du das net eh schon probiert hast ;D


----------



## server (11. April 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das bei allen BIOS so ist, aber ich muss nur eine Platte anstecken und sie wird von selbst erkannt. Sollte meiner Meinung nach bei neueren Computer schon der Fall sein.


Also, ich würde, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass auf deinem Computer die Platte nicht erkannt wird, das gleiche mal auf einem anderen versuchen. Wenn du dort im BIOS die Platte auch nicht findest, ist wahrscheinlich die ganze Platte hinüber, denn wenn das BIOS die Platte nicht kennt, kann kein OS darauf zugreifen.
Aber 60 GB Platten sind nicht mehr allzu teuer....


----------



## steff aka sId (11. April 2004)

Bei meinem Bios muss ich immer auf auto stellen sonst erkennt der gar nichts das Board von mir ist ein Jahr alt...


----------



## alphamaenchen (11. April 2004)

mir geht es ja nicht um die festplatte sondern um meine Firmendaten etc. sind halt schn en paar wichtige daten drauff die ich unbedingt brauche, ebenso Berichte usw . ich möchte die daten wieder haben das ist mir das wichtigste. weis einer wieviel so eine reparatur kostet ca.?


----------



## Heavenly (11. April 2004)

Also das hört sich gar nicht gut an, die Platte ist höchstwarscheinlich hin.
Wenn du die Daten unbedingt wieder brauchst kannst du dich an bestimtme Firmen wenden, am besten du schaust mal im Branchenbuch deiner Stadt, hier gibt es einige die das machen.


----------



## norbertkress (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
eine Möglichkeit gibt es noch (wurde schon von server hardware angesprochen:
 Setzte den Jumper der Festplatte auf SLAVE.
 Bau die Festplatte in einen anderen PC mit einer funktionierenden Master Platte ein.
 WennSie erkannt wird, kannst Du die Daten retten
NAGUS


----------



## norbertkress (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
eine Möglichkeit gibt es noch (wurde schon von server hardware angesprochen:
 Setzte den Jumper der Festplatte auf SLAVE.
 Bau die Festplatte in einen anderen PC mit einer funktionierenden Master Platte ein.
 Wenn sie erkannt wird, kannst Du die Daten retten
NAGUS


----------



## StefanKlees (29. Oktober 2007)

steff aka sId hat gesagt.:


> Bei meinem Bios muss ich immer auf auto stellen sonst erkennt der gar nichts das Board von mir ist ein Jahr alt...



Richtig, bei den neuen Bord's kann man auch die IDE's abschalten und dann ist auch Übungsende.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

